# Beating a dead horse, :P



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

the garage is nearly at the painting phase, the only thing is, now I discover that wifey left only a small space for my easel. so I needed to move it over,and therefore the work bench, (for trains) moved into my layout space, soo, back to re-design, sigh. so, here is a thought. 

this has bridges, tunnels, cross-overs, valley, and hills. 

any thoughts??










and just a view of my latest canvas, my camera skills are sorely lacking,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you painted that you are good.:thumbsup:

Are you going to paint backdrops on the wall for your RR?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Run a spur down the work bench, Just track no cork, 3/4 of the way to the back of the bench. That allows you to pull stuff to work on and test and load things that are done. I put several rerailiers in mine yo make it easier to rail them!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mr. D,

That mountainscape painting is fabulous! Very, very nice work! Watercolor? Pastel?

TJ


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

It's an oil painting of Mt Shuksan, a couple hours from home. I know I do good when wifey says, "that one is staying home". I usually give them to friends and family, only a hobby. I'd like to do a nice steam engine painting, but that means to copy someone elses photo, and the good photos tend to be copy writed. The mountain one was 3x4, some of the paintings do get larger, so I do need 6' of wall space for the canvas, ergo, work bench moved.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

While the photo may be copyrighted the painting of said photo is yours and free for you to distribute. If you make a copy of the photo in print media then you violate copyright. Another form of art is not a violation of the cr but same or similar media is. 

Massey


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

oh, that's nice to know, now to find a good photo. thanks for the info.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I may have a field of dead horses, not just a one dead horse town, lol. here is a different version of a prior one. thoughts on operations on this one over the prior one? not as much tunnelage, but that may be a good thing.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The only issue I can see now is your duck under. The track plan looks interesting enough and most everything should work OK. I can see the yard may be to small but that is about it.

Massey


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

It looks like you have two reverse loops which will cause you a bit of havoc in DCC and a lot in DC when it comes to wiring them all together to run properly. I would personally reconsider the reverse loops unless you can find DC or DCC friendly modules to do the work for you.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

GC, I believe he was planning on using a PM42 to handle the reversing. They do it automaticly and reliably.

Massey


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

I got two MRC auto reverse modules AD520. I hear that will handle the loops. It's what the LHS had.


----------

